# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء ســـؤال؟ اريد مساعدة في اقتناء بوكس من المتجر

## 4ever

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخوتي اريد اقتناء بوكس ميدوزا برو الخاص بجيتاج من متجر المنتدى 
لكن لم اعرف الطريقة لو امكن رقم الموزع او المكلف بالبيع وشكرا*

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   0661107582_

----------

